# Proud Lake parking fee?



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Does anyone know if your state park sticker cover the parking fee at Proud Lake or do you still have to buy a daily ticket?


----------



## williamhj (Mar 19, 2011)

It's a State Rec area, so I think the State Park permit covers it, it's what I'm using. If you get a ticket, I will too...


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Last year, I bought my state park permit at the Wixom location (Proud Lake) and it was good everywhere in the state. With that said, Yes, your state park sticker will be honored in Wixom.



Toddfather


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## ramjet (Dec 19, 2003)

Before you spend good money..check to see if you have already paid..

Look at the sticker on the upper Right corner of your license plate to see if there is a small letter "P". You can also check the paper registration for some words like "$10 Rec Pass", "Recreation Passport", or something very similar. If you have this, you have already paid with your vehicle registration and are "Good-to-Go".

Here is a quote from the DNR website (first link):

*The Recreation Passport also replaces the state park sticker to get you into all 98 state parks and 1,000 boat launches.*

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_55798---,00.html

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_55798_58027-245178--,00.html

I am pretty confident this is correct, checked it on the state DNR website and also stopped in to chat with a ranger at Highland Rec Area earlier in the year.

Hope that helps everyone. See you out fishing this year!!

Scott


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes the new license registration form has a box you can check that will get you into parks. It is an additional 10$, but still better than the 20$ for a pass at the park entrance. If you haven't paid your registration since Jan 2011 then you'd have to pay for a pass as the program began this year. I can't register until August, so I'll have to buy a pass and then in August get the registration "P".


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

$10.00 at plate renewal works at State Rec Areas, State Parks, State Boat Launches.

Ken


----------

